# Bond James Bond



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I'm watching Tomorrow never dies and James Bond is using a P99.


----------



## Stachie (Dec 14, 2006)

*Bond, James Bond*

Is he using the 9mm or the .40S&W? I bet he's utilizing the 9mm.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

9mm


----------



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

when he was in the stealth boat and ran out of ammo in the walther and just tossed it... i couldn't help but think... "what if he ran into some spare bullets in 9mm then he would have the ammo and no gun" 

fantastic...
i always thought that was funny how people run out of ammo with their weapon in a movie and then just throw the gun at them... i think it would be more effective as a "funny looking club"


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

In the early 1990s, in the Steven Seagal films, I used to like when he ran out of ammo in his pistol. He'd drop it on the ground and pull out another gun from the small of his back. :smt082


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I miss the old 24 shooters in the old westerns..


----------



## Grimjack (Dec 30, 2006)

Well this brings up a question I was going to ask: in what movies and TV shows has the P99 been featured? I know of the James Bond films, the Underworld movies, and the TV series '24'.
And also, does anyone know what organizations have adopted the P99? I know of some German police departments, and I just saw something on the Web about the Nottinghamshire Police in England adopting it. Any military usage?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

On another forum, a guy from a US police dept (I can't remember where) stated that they just switched from the P99 to some other gun. I was surprised to hear that any US dept issued the P99, actually. I know the SW99 has been issued to various depts across the US, but never knew that some American depts used the Walther version. Too bad they just changed guns. Oh well.

I think as a police dept, there will always be officers who complain about a certain gun, when all are forced to use the same model. Can't please everyone...


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I believe some LEO in Quebec and Turkey are issued the P99. I know the Drug Task Force in my town carries the P99 as standard issue, but they got to vote on their sidearm. Still that is very cool.


----------



## RickJZ (Jan 5, 2007)

Bond has been using the P99 since 1997. It is interesting in the latest Bond movie, that 007 does not use the new style P99.


----------



## duck! (Jan 6, 2007)

Grimjack said:


> in what movies and TV shows has the P99 been featured? I know of the James Bond films, the Underworld movies, and the TV series '24'.


Morpheus in "The Matrix" uses a P99. Here is a link to other movie guns.
http://www.gunsinmovies.com/guns/p99.html


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

duck! said:


> Morpheus in "The Matrix" uses a P99. Here is a link to other movie guns.
> http://www.gunsinmovies.com/guns/p99.html


Kewl link


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

RickJZ said:


> Bond has been using the P99 since 1997. It is interesting in the latest Bond movie, that 007 does not use the new style P99.


Look closely at the accessory rail when he takes it out of the Aston Martin's glove box. Although it's hard to pause a movie at the theater, it looked like the newer style to me.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

All the pics and after seeing the movie four times . . . no comment, it looks like a 2003 model before the design change. The muzzle has the newer slant angle, didn't notice the accessory rail.


----------

